

This Screen May Be Terrible for You, and Now We Know Why - bswen
http://www.wired.com/2015/03/artificial-light-may-be-unhealthy/

======
bswen
Much of the science points to blue light as the main problem in disrupting
circadian rhythms. I started using a blue light filter app on my phone when
using it close to the time I'm planning to sleep. Anyone else try one of those
apps? Are they bullshit?

